# Mr. Tony



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Isn't he a cutie patootie *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

About time you coughed up some photo's...and yes he is a cutie...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Dee Tony is Beautiful as ever he is even more beautiful when i saw him on Skype a while ago. Does he still sit on your head and hide in your hair. He is adorable Dee.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, he sure is! And his cute, fluffy face is asking for some scratches/preening from his momma.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


jonah said:



About time you coughed up some photo's...and yes he is a cutie...

Click to expand...

LOL, I know, I have been busy with school and work  I wanted to post some pictures of my lovely Miss Candy, but she was busy taking a bath and doing her hair (she doesn't want me to take pictures of her hair messy and undone )


LynandIndigo said:



Dee Tony is Beautiful as ever he is even more beautiful when i saw him on Skype a while ago. Does he still sit on your head and hide in your hair. He is adorable Dee.

Click to expand...

Yes, Lyn, he still loves to sit on my head and shoulder. In fact, if it was up to him, we would be inseparable, lol! Thank you for the compliments. 


aluz said:



Aww, he sure is! And his cute, fluffy face is asking for some scratches/preening from his momma. 

Click to expand...

Yes, he loves his scritches hehe.*


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Aww, I have missed our handsome Mr Tony, so nice to see him again. Now when did you say you were posting some pics of the beautiful Miss Candy?


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


milipidi said:



Aww, I have missed our handsome Mr Tony, so nice to see him again. Now when did you say you were posting some pics of the beautiful Miss Candy?

Click to expand...

I still have to take some pictures of her. Maybe tomorrow; they are both getting ready for bed right now.*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Well, ok, here is the lovely couple , getting cozy in their little shack.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow that is so cute they sure love one another Dee... Hey Dee how about a photo of them both on you that would be nice..


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*My face is not presentable right now as I am going through a nasty cold, LOL. No one needs to look at that :laughing: 
Maybe when I get better.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

He he Dee you are to funny. You made me laugh.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I know what you mean Dee I have been off work all week with a terrible cold, not nice. Are you sure they aren't LOve Birds??? They are so cute a definite couple.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tony is as handsome as always!

And... the pictures of Tony and Candy just show how loved they are by their Momma as well as how happy they are together. 
It's always lovely to see pictures of them, Dee.

How is little Eduardo doing?*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*aww they are so cute together!!  love me some 'tiels!!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



He he Dee you are to funny. You made me laugh.

Click to expand...

Glad to be of help 


Pretty boy said:



I know what you mean Dee I have been off work all week with a terrible cold, not nice. Are you sure they aren't LOve Birds??? They are so cute a definite couple.

Click to expand...

I hope you feel better! 


FaeryBee said:



Tony is as handsome as always!

And... the pictures of Tony and Candy just show how loved they are by their Momma as well as how happy they are together. 
It's always lovely to see pictures of them, Dee.

How is little Eduardo doing?

Click to expand...

Thanks Deb! Eduardo is just fine, getting lots of attention and treats  He loves to snuggle in his blankie now that is colder outside.


BirdCrazyJill said:



aww they are so cute together!!  love me some 'tiels!!

Click to expand...

Thanks Jill!*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Tony is a handsome boy Dee and, they make a beautiful couple!!!


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Such an adorable couple. I think you are slowly turning me to tells Dee. I found myself looking at tiel classifieds instead of budgies ones last night :laughing:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

He looks so cuddly!! I believe that if I were in your position, I wouldn't resist either! Great photos of the couple!
Take care of yourself and get well soon!  Chamomile Tea, honey, vitamin C and blankets!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thank you guys! Li, you would love having a cockatiel or two. They are a bit needy though, so for those people who are looking into more independent birds, cockatiels are not exactly the choice. I love them though, they are affectionate, gentle, cuddly, and just so laid back :thumbsup:*


----------

